# I love Craigslist



## John zachow (Dec 1, 2017)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/schwinn-vintage-bikes/6408475104.html


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 1, 2017)

LOL


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2017)

Boris now advertising in Detroit ?


----------



## spoker (Dec 1, 2017)

unfortunatly very true


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2017)

vincev said:


> Boris now advertising in Detroit ?




At least I'm honest.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 1, 2017)

Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 1, 2017)

sounds like he had a run in w/ some "nice person" in the area.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 1, 2017)

HUH!


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 1, 2017)

He has an issue with some of the local bike flippers on cl, mainly Bill, who flips many middleweight Schwinns on cl and ebay.  Now he posts every day complaining about them over-posting every day. I flip some bikes on cl too, but I don't think he's onto me yet lol.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2017)

Jeez..


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 1, 2017)

This is the original post..

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/wan/d/schwinn-vintage-bikes/6387228847.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> This is the original post..
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/wan/d/schwinn-vintage-bikes/6387228847.html


----------



## phantom (Dec 1, 2017)

The location indicated  in post #11 is where I have picked up a few MW's


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 3, 2017)

Problem is I own a business near Bills house and people who know I like old bikes sell them to me then I list the Schwinn's on cl . I'm thinking some people may avoid them because they think I'm him. Although I sell cheap. @phantom i wonder if I sold you bikes?


----------



## phantom (Dec 3, 2017)

Dan, you didn't sell to me. I pre arranged a few pick ups with Bill when I went to the Woodward Dream cruise in August a few times.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 3, 2017)

The flippers have taken over the CL in my area. Same bikes are listed every day. I haven’t bought a bike off CL in over 2 years because the flippers are on top of every decent deal.Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 3, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> The flippers have taken over the CL in my area. Same bikes are listed every day. I haven’t bought a bike off CL in over 2 years because the flippers are on top of every decent deal.Sorry for the rant.




Ditto. CL is a lost cause now. What a shame. I mean, what a SHAM.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2017)

Wtf


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> He has an issue with some of the local bike flippers on cl, mainly Bill, who flips many middleweight Schwinns on cl and ebay.  Now he posts every day complaining about them over-posting every day. I flip some bikes on cl too, but I don't think he's onto me yet lol.



The Cabe doesnt want to make you feel left out.Let us know your adds so we can bash you.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 11, 2017)

Craigslist is fine by me.  Some of the best deals I've ever gotten on vintage bikes have been through craigslist.  I also enjoy the free comedy there.


----------

